# kaputtes ext3

## Barade

Hallo,

ich habe auf meiner externen Festplatte eine ext3-Partition. Gestern hatte ich auf einmal während deren Betriebs keinen Schreibzugriff mehr und einige Dateien wurden fehlerhaft/blinkend von ls angezeigt. Ich habe fsck drüberlaufen lassen, was eine ganze Weile gedauert hat und siehe da alles war wieder da.

Nun sind aber auf einmal viele Dateien viel zu groß. Ein Ordner hat angeblich über 200 GiByte Inhalt, obwohl er eigentlich nur ein paar MByte groß war. Dennoch erkennt "df", dass auf der Partition ca. 20 GiByte mehr frei sind als vor dem Durchlauf von fsck.

Ich hatte bereits früher Probleme mit dieser Partition als ich auf einmal einen hardlink eines Verzeichnises in einem Unterordner dessen hatte.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge?

----------

## musv

- Backup wieder einspielen. 

- Oberflächentest auf der Platte machen

- ggf. Dateisystem mal neu anlegen.

----------

## Josef.95

- Zudem auch mal die Logs durchsehen um zu erfahren wie und warum es überhaupt zu so einen Vorfall kommen kann.

- Treiber, Controller, Kabel und HDD überprüfen.

Sprich, ich würde eher ein Hardware defekt vermuten.

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Sprich, ich würde eher ein Hardware defekt vermuten. 

 

ext2/3/4 sind sehr robuste Dateisysteme, hatte erst ein einziges mal Probleme:

HDD an USB Adapter auf dem Tisch gelegt mit zusammengeflickten SATA-Strom-Stecker. Beim unounten auf dem Tisch gerutscht und Platte war aus - 2TB Daten schrott. Vieles konnte ich wieder nach einem fsck retten, allerdings lange nicht alles.

Es ist selten, aber wenn ein ext-Dateisystem mal schrott ist - dann richtig.

----------

